# Hgh and aas cycle, how many kgs can I expect from this?



## Swiftdemise (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi guys new to ukm, Ill be doing my second cycle starting jan 1st it will be wks 1-16 test e @ 500mg pw

1-14 eq at 400mg pw and dbol wks 1-6 at 30mg per day I will also run adex

In two weeks I will be starting hygetropin hgh at 8iu per day for 6-7 months (stopping after my cycles pct)

I was wondering what my gains would be like by the end of the 6-7 months

my diet supplementation, sleep and training is perfect.

My stats are 5 foot 7inches 73 kg (had pneumonia recently and lost around 10kgs  ,have been training close to two years

Cheers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's your diet since its perfect?

And also no one can tell how much youl gain..

Iv read you should keep EQ Atleast 600mg or its pointless


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

impossible tosay rearly mate just go for it and see for yourself


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

You'll gain at least 10kg lean muscle... :whistling:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

dont go by weight go by how you look.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

42.7614532 lbs.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

8ius ed for 8 months? Deeeeep pockets!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 42.7614532 lbs.


Think you need to get your facts right before posting info mate! It's 42.9567339!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Think you need to get your facts right before posting info mate! It's 42.9567339!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ul gain a second chin from the HGH


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

as if u have the HGH i have 8iu ED for 6 months would give me a second head


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Swiftdemise said:


> Hi guys new to ukm, Ill be doing my second cycle starting jan 1st it will be wks 1-16 test e @ 500mg pw
> 
> 1-14 eq at 400mg pw and dbol wks 1-6 at 30mg per day I will also run adex
> 
> ...


i will bet you a years wages your diet, training and sleep is not perfect.....post the diet up and training to show us what perfection is.....

As for how much you will gain no one knows 10lbs, 15lbs it's not what you will gain it is what you will keep.........the only certain thing is due to your recent weight loss from being unwell you will have a decent rebound just from that


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Swiftdemise said:


> Hi guys new to ukm, Ill be doing my second cycle starting jan 1st it will be wks 1-16 test e @ 500mg pw
> 
> 1-14 eq at 400mg pw and dbol wks 1-6 at 30mg per day I will also run adex
> 
> ...


That's quite a bit of growth mate. I've been on it for 3 months and can't tolerate more than 4iu. But 4iu is yielding good results. Build it up slowly if you do go ahead.


----------



## Swiftdemise (Oct 23, 2012)

hi guys appreciate the help,

heres the diet sorry it took so long to post been flat out

upon waking at 6:00 am: Cellmass, 1 scoop.

meal 1 - 6:30 am: Whey protein isolate shake (50 grams) with 2, 2/3cups of oatmeal. - Blend it in a mixer, depending on your weight going up or down relative to how you look in the mirror in terms of gaining fat or not, you can add organic peanut butter to that..

meal 2 - 08:15 pm: 6 egg whites, 150 grams of white rice (or any rice for the matter), a cup of fresh juice, your multi vitamin, 2 omega 3 caps, extra 1 gram of vitamin C.

meal 3 - 11:30 am: 8 oz of chicken breast, with 1 sweet potato, and 500 mg of Vitamin C, and 2 omega 3 caps.

meal 4 - 2:00 pm: another shake, 50 grams but with an apple.

meal 5 - 5:00 pm: 200 grams of tilapia, with veggies. No carbs from now till you sleep.

Workout at 6:30 pm, finish at 7:45 pm.

30 minutes before your workout: 1 pack of animal stak. (this will actually aid in your pct.)

post workout shake (meal 3): 50 grams of whey isolate + vitamin B complex (NOT timed release). Mid workout (you will be doing a big muscle and a small muscle, after your big muscle is over, in 40 minutes, take another scoop of cell mass, and continue your small muscle for another 20 to 30 minutes, then have your shake)

meal 7 - 9:00 pm: 1 can of white tuna in a bowl of salad, using lemon, balsamic vinegar, and extra virgin olive oil as your dressing.

Extras: glutamine 5 grams with your mid workout cell mass. 5 grams with meal 6. 5 grams with meal 2.

BCAA's 5 grams with meal 2, 5 grams with meal 6.

For prepping your meals, the only issue here is the chicken, meat, and fish. The tuna can or salad, you make on the spot everyday, and the egg whites, it takes 2 minutes. For the chicken, I suggest you do the same as in my video, you get a whole lot of chicken and do it all together, then refrigerate, same for tilapia. tilapia is easy, you bake in the oven, you just add spices to it, and put it in 350 degrees.

Supplements used:

Dymatize iso-100 - for the whey

BSN Cellmass

Universal's Animal Stak

Glutamend and Agent M by Fusion for your glutamine and BCAA's.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Swiftdemise said:


> hi guys appreciate the help,
> 
> heres the diet sorry it took so long to post been flat out
> 
> ...


Who gave you this diet? Just curious.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Macros please.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Swiftdemise said:


> hi guys appreciate the help,
> 
> heres the diet sorry it took so long to post been flat out
> 
> ...


Sorry you said your diet was perfect? This is a cut and paste diet, a perfect diet is mde for you as an individual and has weights and measures not "a medium sweet spud" or "a 2/3 cups of oatmeal depending on how you look add some peanut butter"

This is an American diet no one in the UK uses cups........

If this was a perfect diet you would know the macro breakdown

Protein

Carbs

Fats

Calories so what are they?


----------



## Swiftdemise (Oct 23, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Sorry you said your diet was perfect? This is a cut and paste diet, a perfect diet is mde for you as an individual and has weights and measures not "a medium sweet spud" or "a 2/3 cups of oatmeal depending on how you look add some peanut butter"
> 
> This is an American diet no one in the UK uses cups........
> 
> ...


Actually it is a personalized diet

And the guy who wrote it is Mahmoud al durrah aka durrah the current Canadian nationals mw

champion


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Swiftdemise said:


> Actually it is a personalized diet
> 
> And the guy who wrote it is Mahmoud al durrah aka durrah the current Canadian nationals mw
> 
> champion


It does not matter who wrote it, if it was a personnel one to you then there would be daily macro's and numbers if not how do you know your progressing? Do you have a tbsp of PB or a teaspoon?? Is it a big spud or a medium one all these things throughout the diet has implications and is certainly not perfect.


----------



## Swiftdemise (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah your right i should ask him to include these and get him to a bit more detailed its quiet pathetic considering his experience and the fact that i paid for it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiftdemise said:


> yeah your right i should ask him to include these and get him to a bit more detailed its quiet pathetic considering his experience and the fact that i paid for it


How much did you pay him?

There's plenty of free help & advice on here. And some very good members ie Pscarb who really do know their stuff.

Honestly mate, don't shell out any more dosh to him, use UKM & you won't go far wrong, if at all.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Swiftdemise said:


> yeah your right i should ask him to include these and get him to a bit more detailed its quiet pathetic considering his experience and the fact that i paid for it


This is all too common mate. I made that mistake once... never again. As said, there is plenty of good honest advice here and best of all its free!


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

As said above diets are very personalised.I think it's a complete load of crap to pay someone who you have prob never even met to do you a diet.it's far better to get a basic plan with carbs,protein and fats laid out then tinker with it yourself to see what's best for you.

My diet is far from perfect but to be fair I gain better and look better for that matter than 80% of folk in my gym.I'm not trying to blow me own trumpet here but through trial and error I know what works well for me.I know what gear to take and what to eat to maximise my efforts.

For example I also run hyge.4iu on training days(4times a week).iv tried 8ius mon to fri and didn't really notice much difference,well not enough to justify the extra cost anyway.

So yes a bit of trail and error to see what works for you is the best way in my opinion........for what that's worth! Lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

id never pay anyone for a diet  you an find all the basic info to get the basic grasp on how to eat what and when and work out what you need in a very short amount of time coulpe hours of reading tbh and slowly adding to eat over time years and so on.


----------

